# Anyone in NC? Hoping for some help!



## tomlisa555 (Jun 8, 2010)

I am looking for a DECA (with power supply) to borrow. I am near Fayetteville, NC. I am wanting to borrow someone's DECA to see if my DECA is causing our issues. I have been working with a couple of guys on here and they have been a huge help in troubleshooting our system, however, it seems like the DECA may be the problem, as it was the only thing not replaced on our system, but the techs are not willing to swap it out. VOS recommended I ask the forum for some help while I wait for the techs to figure out that I may be right. 

I have posted on here before, because my playlist was dropping from one of my receivers, but after several swap outs of equipment, now the both receivers are dropping the playlist even though they are showing that they are showing up as connected. I have done countless resets and sat setups, without luck. My router has been replaced (different brand even). I have tried fixed IP addresses. I have even tried port forwarding. NOTHING WORKS! It seems the more I alter settings on my router, the quicker the the playlist drops. I am out of options. Is there anyone out there near me?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I sure hope there is someone here that can swap/share a DECA for this.
After countless troubleshooting and exchanging of hardware, all but the DECA to router bridge has been changes and it looks like the ethernet side of the DECA is defective.
Everything else has been swapped and this setup works flawlessly without the DECA to router being used.
The installer was out today and refused to replace the DECA to router.
He is claiming it's an internet issue, and has shown to be more than an idiot, but one with an attitude too [and a bad one at that].
If "NC" was Northern California, I'd be all over this one, but it isn't.

I know there are some good members here and hopefully some can step up to help.

Thanks,


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm north of Charlotte and have seen your playlist problems posted. While I'm a little far away, I'd put that DECA and power supply in my car (and a $20 bill) and find another Directv truck!

(or spend the same amount of time talking to retention?)


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> (or spend the same amount of time talking to retention?)


I think the time on the phone has been done to the point of needing to "prove" the installer is the problem, by swapping the DECAs.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I know it's been 4 weeks or so since my installation, but the two installers I had knew how to crimp coax and one knew how to tweak the dish. I doubt either still knows which port to connect on a router!

I messaged with the OP several weeks ago - I can't believe D* has let this go this long!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> I know it's been 4 weeks or so since my installation, but the two installers I had knew how to crimp coax and one knew how to tweak the dish. I doubt either still knows which port to connect on a router!
> 
> I messaged with the OP several weeks ago - I can't believe D* has let this go this long!


A "dumb" installer would be better in this case than what she has. We've all seen some pretty bad DECA installs, but "this guy" thinks he knows more than anyone and yet can't see the only part not changed and more than likely the cause is the DECA at the router.
"First round today" was to order the not released broadband router. :nono:
"Second round" was it was the internet service, and the customer has already replaced the router "just in case" it was the problem, but it wasn't.
"third round" simply showed his attitude and unwillingness to even try replacing the DECA. :nono:

The Customer Advocate Group is on speed dial, "but" is counting on the tech on site, which is turning out to be the problem now.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

That "tech" acts like the DECA is some expensive, hard to swap piece of equipment. I bet him or his company have 50+ sitting in his van or warehouse. :nono:


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm not familiar with the Customer Advocate Group, but it would take every bit of 5 minutes (or less) to change the DECA adapter.

And they're waiting on the installer? Like I said, I can't believe D* has let this go this long!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> That "tech" acts like the DECA is some expensive, hard to swap piece of equipment. I bet him or his company have 50+ sitting in his van or warehouse. :nono:


2 HR24s have been swapped, yet the only DECA he won't. :nono2:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Like I said, I can't believe D* has let this go this long!


"I would have hit him upside the head" with my trusty "person rebooter" [aka a 2x4].


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Let's start a "Send tomlisa555 a DECA fund." I'm in for $10.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm more in favor of "Free Directv (from Directv) for Tom & Lisa" for 6 months or so. . . and a refund of any install costs.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I'd have to guess that Lisa was there and this clown wouldn't take any input from a woman [who did know more than he]. :nono:


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

This may be very late. . . but has anyone plugged a laptop into the DECA and see if you can ping a dvr?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> This may be very late. . . but has anyone plugged a laptop into the DECA and see if you can ping a dvr?


Resets work for a few hours, so I don't think it's a hard failure.
I was watching my router yesterday morning without and PCs on and when I brought up my playlist it was blank, but searched the other DVRs and then displayed the list. What surprised me a bit was how much activity there still was after.
This is what seems to be getting interupted and causing the lists to flake out later.


----------



## 69hokie (Sep 23, 2006)

tomlisa555 said:


> I am looking for a DECA (with power supply) to borrow. I am near Fayetteville, NC. I am wanting to borrow someone's DECA to see if my DECA is causing our issues. I have been working with a couple of guys on here and they have been a huge help in troubleshooting our system, however, it seems like the DECA may be the problem, as it was the only thing not replaced on our system, but the techs are not willing to swap it out. VOS recommended I ask the forum for some help while I wait for the techs to figure out that I may be right.
> 
> I have posted on here before, because my playlist was dropping from one of my receivers, but after several swap outs of equipment, now the both receivers are dropping the playlist even though they are showing that they are showing up as connected. I have done countless resets and sat setups, without luck. My router has been replaced (different brand even). I have tried fixed IP addresses. I have even tried port forwarding. NOTHING WORKS! It seems the more I alter settings on my router, the quicker the the playlist drops. I am out of options. Is there anyone out there near me?


I have a spare second generation DECA that was used in initial testing of the DECA with a power supply. Doesn't have the "green" label, but did have a green "dot" to indicate it was second generation. I will be happy to loan it to you via mail for testing. Might take a couple days to get it to you. It worked fine for me during testing and I believe it is identical to the DECA's now being supplied unless VOS knows differently. If interested, PM me with your address and I will try to get it in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

69hokie said:


> It worked fine for me during testing and I believe it is identical to the DECA's now being supplied unless VOS knows differently.


All "non standard" DECAs were returned, so it is identical.


----------



## tomlisa555 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your replies. And VOS, thank you for clarifying the issues and what has been done.



veryoldschool said:


> "I would have hit him upside the head" with my trusty "person rebooter" [aka a 2x4].


You read my husband's mind!



dennisj00 said:


> I'm not familiar with the Customer Advocate Group, but it would take every bit of 5 minutes (or less) to change the DECA adapter.
> 
> And they're waiting on the installer? Like I said, I can't believe D* has let this go this long!


Tech was surprisingly a tech supervisor, and was training a guy here today as well.... Teaching bad habits! But he said he wasn't "allowed" to give us another deca because his supervisors at ROD (whatever that is) were taking direction from the "lead engineering department".


----------



## tomlisa555 (Jun 8, 2010)

dennisj00 said:


> I'm more in favor of "Free Directv (from Directv) for Tom & Lisa" for 6 months or so. . . and a refund of any install costs.


Oh, how I wish it were that easy... Free HD for life promo started a day after our original install date and they won't even give us that! I would really love to know what all of you would have to say if I posted pictures of the damages they have done to my house as well.... Damage claim so far is going no where on top of it all.

69hokie, I will send you a PM now. Thank you very much

Thank you all for your replies. I wish I could get the techs to read this!!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 26, 2006)

As much as I hate the whole "Send an email to Ellen" for every problem, this thread and the associated issues deserves some personal Senior VP attention (details, pictures of damage, Free HD for Life, etc).

[email protected]


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes, Lisa. Please keep us apprised of how things turn out. Especially if the test DECA unit you get works without issue. That's where you call up the Customer Advocacy Group and make a stink about how you managed to troubleshoot the issue after the tech refused to try one simple test.

*@69hokie:* Thanks for helping out a fellow DBSTalker...

- Merg


----------



## 69hokie (Sep 23, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Yes, Lisa. Please keep us apprised of how things turn out. Especially if the test DECA unit you get works without issue. That's where you call up the Customer Advocacy Group and make a stink about how you managed to troubleshoot the issue after the tech refused to try one simple test.
> 
> *@69hokie:* Thanks for helping out a fellow DBSTalker...
> 
> - Merg


No thanks needed...."if we don't hang together we will surely hang separately":lol:


----------



## tomlisa555 (Jun 8, 2010)

Unfortunately, I emailed Ellen a few weeks ago and have been dealing with the Customer Advocacy since, and they seem to put a lot of faith in the installers and their supervisors. Today, I will be requesting my advocacy rep's manager. I have been strung along and stalled a little too long.

Side note: they also suck... for lack of a better word. They also try to troubleshoot our issues and I can't count how many times I have been told by a customer advocacy rep that I should not have a deca at all since my rcvrs have a built in deca. They think they are tech support as well.... so we have been getting attitudes and idiots from all aspects.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tomlisa555 said:


> Unfortunately, I emailed Ellen a few weeks ago and have been dealing with the Customer Advocacy since, and they seem to put a lot of faith in the installers and their supervisors. Today, I will be requesting my advocacy rep's manager. I have been strung along and stalled a little too long.
> 
> Side note: they also suck... for lack of a better word. They also try to troubleshoot our issues and I can't count how many times I have been told by a customer advocacy rep that I should not have a deca at all since my rcvrs have a built in deca. They think they are tech support as well.... so we have been getting attitudes and idiots from all aspects.


I might hold off with them currently. I've dealt with them too and while they do mean well, I need to lead them down the rosy path until I've painted them into the corner I wanted them in, before I get what I want them to do.
Keep a history of everything going on and use this later. 
"Right now" they think the installer is the most affective person to resolve this, and "in a perfect world" he would be.
Let's go down the path of first getting a loaner DECA for the router. If this does end up resolving everything [if because we haven't proved it, but everything is pointing to it right now], then you will have a stronger position to have them deal with the fallout.


----------



## tomlisa555 (Jun 8, 2010)

Good point, VOS.


----------



## tomlisa555 (Jun 8, 2010)

I just wanted to say thank you so much to everyone for helping out, but especially 69Hokie for sending us a trial DECA. We have been using the new set up for over 24 hours now and absolutely no issues. To think this whole time all we needed was a new DECA just like VOS said. VOS you are awesome and thank you so much for all your help. We will keep you posted on any new developments. I cant wait to call the Direct TV installer and Customer Advocacy on Monday. "It is an INTERNET ISSUE NOT A DIRECT TV ISSUE." What a joke. :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

tomlisa555 said:


> I just wanted to say thank you so much to everyone for helping out, but especially 69Hokie for sending us a trial DECA. We have been using the new set up for over 24 hours now and absolutely no issues. To think this whole time all we needed was a new DECA just like VOS said. VOS you are awesome and thank you so much for all your help. We will keep you posted on any new developments. I cant wait to call the Direct TV installer and Customer Advocacy on Monday. "It is an INTERNET ISSUE NOT A DIRECT TV ISSUE." What a joke. :lol:


So good to hear. :hurah:

Except for "his attitude", this problem was a strange bird. I wouldn't really expect them to have figured it out, nor have I seen this before.
"A dumb" installer more than likely would simply have replaced things until all of it was replaced and not know what caused it.
"A smart" [intelligent] installer could have systematically gone through the system and found it.
"A smart ass" installer ends up just being a PITA. 
Sorry you had to end up with this type.


----------



## 69hokie (Sep 23, 2006)

tomlisa555 said:


> I just wanted to say thank you so much to everyone for helping out, but especially 69Hokie for sending us a trial DECA. We have been using the new set up for over 24 hours now and absolutely no issues. To think this whole time all we needed was a new DECA just like VOS said. VOS you are awesome and thank you so much for all your help. We will keep you posted on any new developments. I cant wait to call the Direct TV installer and Customer Advocacy on Monday. "It is an INTERNET ISSUE NOT A DIRECT TV ISSUE." What a joke. :lol:


Really glad I was able to help. Out of curiosity, did you just change out the DECA or the DECA and the power supply? My guess is the DECA since I couldn't imagine that the power supply would be the issue. Glad to hear that it has solved the problem. As I've said before, VOS is indeed very knowlegible and you can take his input as gospel. I too wait to hear what your "especially gifted" installer has to say.:lol: My guess is that he will still say it was an internet issue that has now cleared up.:nono2:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

69hokie said:


> I too wait to hear what your "especially gifted" installer has to say.:lol: My guess is that he will still say it was an internet issue that has now cleared up.:nono2:


!rolling

I wouldn't expect anything from him other than what he's given out so far [crap].
I'd be organizing my notes and emailing Ellen's office and expect them to "now step up" to make the customer whole after this.
This took a month to get resolved and had to be done outside of DirecTV, through this forum.
Ellen should be informed as to how bad this was and compensate the customer for this.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Good news, indeed! Something ANY installer should have done weeks ago . . . no matter what their experience level.


----------

